# How to Drain ALL the Milk



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Have a Jersey cow, and we've been scooping cream out of 1/2 gallon ball jars after it separates. I'd like something a little more efficient. Is there a product that you can add the milk, let it sit for a while, and then drain ALL of the milk out, leaving ONLY the cream? The drain would need to be on the very bottom, not a half inch up the sides like a tea dispenser is. Gallon size would be ideal. Thanks!


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

I use a cool-aid type pitcher with a bottom spout. Still not perfect separation.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

They have glass jars at Walmart and also at Kirklands that have a spout at the bottom. That's what we use. Kinda like the old sun tea jars.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks. I just looked at Kirklands (http://www.kirklands.com/category/Kitchen-Dining/Beverage-Dispensers/pc/2753/2963.uts) and they all have the spout on the bottom side, but there's still a gap between the dispenser and the BOTTOM of the bottom of the jar. I also looked at Wal-mart, with the same thing.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm sorry I just read your original post again. I'll be watching to see if you get any better responses. The ones with the spout on the side are all I know of. Good Luck maybe someone else will have a better idea.


----------



## may1802 (Feb 25, 2013)

Would something like this work for you?
http://beforeitsnews.com/self-sufficiency/2013/05/separating-cream-from-milk-2457434.html


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

may1802 said:


> Would something like this work for you?
> http://beforeitsnews.com/self-sufficiency/2013/05/separating-cream-from-milk-2457434.html


Ya know, it just might. Thanks for the idea! Now, to figure out if that type and length of plastic tubing can be washed in the dishwasher.....


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Bubba1358 said:


> Thanks. I just looked at Kirklands (http://www.kirklands.com/category/Kitchen-Dining/Beverage-Dispensers/pc/2753/2963.uts) and they all have the spout on the bottom side, but there's still a gap between the dispenser and the BOTTOM of the bottom of the jar. I also looked at Wal-mart, with the same thing.


I got mine at Walmart. Just tip if forward to get most of the milk. All of my milk acc. must fit in the dishwasher.lol That hose thing just looks hard to clean.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I fail to see the logic in removing a large quantity of milk from a gallon container, only to have a bit of cream in the bottom with a large amount of it exposed to air.

How about using a standard plastic milk jug? Drill a hole in the cap and insert a plastic tube. Attach to the top of the filled jug. Once the cream has risen, place the end of the tube over a pint jar and squeeze the jug until only milk remains in it. Clean the hose and lid after.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

I used an old cream separator to do mine. I've seen small table top versions in catalogs.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Harry Chickpea said:


> I fail to see the logic in removing a large quantity of milk from a gallon container, only to have a bit of cream in the bottom with a large amount of it exposed to air.


The idea is to collect the cream for butter, and the skim only for yogurt, etc.


----------



## ShotgunLuckey (Jan 26, 2015)

How about something like this

 http://www.oxo.com/p-499-4-cup-fat-separator.aspx 


I used something like this to remove fat from broth.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I keep my milk in gallon tupperware pitchers. The link shows them only in lime green, mine are white.

I've had them for years and only use milk in them. The mouth is larger than a glass gallon jar and it is easy to skim off the cream. I don't get every drop of cream, but most of it. I normally let the milk sit for 2 day before skimming.

The pitchers clean up easily. I see the pitchers cost $32.50 now. I think I only paid $10 apiece whenever it was that I got them.

They aren't perfect, but I sure like them. :nanner:


----------

